# Grooming Guide?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Morningsage Goldens Grooming

Here you go. 

Depending on if your breeder does show, they should be able to provide hands on help with grooming around the feet and ears. Other option is to check around your area and/or golden club and see if somebody would be OK with you paying them to groom her correctly and learn from watching.

Before I showed Bertie the first time, I had like a 3 hour session with a lovely lady who not only did all the work, but was happy to answer my questions. I'm a little more comfortable grooming him on my own, but of course will be going back to have another session with her before I show him again next month. 

The thing to keep in mind is not everyone is going to show their goldens.... but a lot of the grooming is common sense. For example the tail trim and feathering trim cuts down on a lot of tangles and dirt (particularly if your dog's feathering is like my two guys and long enough to touch the ground), cleaning out around the ears and thinning the ruff around the neck prevents infections. <- You can have this done by groomers around town, but they don't always know what they are doing. And it can look bad.

Toenails - that's something I do myself after reaching a point where I realized that my vet was just nipping the ends and making them raggedy. They were not trimming the nails anywhere near as short as they should be.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Deb Oster is selling a limited number of her Grooming DVDs. Go to her FB page and there is an announcement. I received mine yesterday.


----------

